# How: Transfer harddrive to new computer?



## ARBAT (Nov 21, 2002)

How do I transfer all my harddrive info from a Dell to a new HP?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If XP, you will need to re-install after connecting the drive to a different machine. Or you can just plug it in to the new machine as a secondary if all you want is data.


----------



## ARBAT (Nov 21, 2002)

So I don't need to transfer anything?
Just add the harddrive?


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

But that won't work if the old one is a IDE connection and the new one is SATA. If that is what you have you will need a "Converter" for the IDE drive.

How much(MB/GB?) data are you talking about ?

Can you netwrok the 2 PC's? then you can transfer files, or else use a USB memory stick to transfer.


----------



## ARBAT (Nov 21, 2002)

Installed a 60 GB IDE Harddrive 2004.
Instead of transferring can I use a secondary harddrive (HP has storage for another harddrive) 
Can I still retreive all my information?
Are you saying I still need a converter for the IDE?


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm saying if this is a new computer, it is most likely a SATA connection to the HD, you can tell because the IDE is the wide "ribbon" cable and the SATA cable is about a half inch wide.

I haven't had to do this but you will need some thing to "Adapt" if you have the 2 different types. If both connections are the same then you can do like Evandil said and make it a Slave (secondary) drive. 

But I would not even go through that trouble (convert connection) unless you wanted to keep that second drive, you should look at using some form of USB storage to transfer the data ( even if you can borrow one)


----------



## ARBAT (Nov 21, 2002)

I just returned from Circuit City.
The technician said my harddrive isn't turning (dead)
and he can't transfer my data.
Ok.....now I need my data for the accountant & photos.
How do I retreive data from a dead harddrive?
Firedog technician at CCity says they don't have the right
equipment.
Also, he said if I find someone they could transfer all the harddrive to a disc.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

There are most likely places in your area that advertise Data recovery, but it would be a good Idea to get this post moved to the Hardware section as those guys can give more advise on that.

*report Post to moderator and ask them to move it.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

When was the last time you used this hard drive without problems? Your posts sounded like you just got a new computer and were using the old one, but if you're now saying that technicians are telling you the hard drive won't even spin up, was the old computer sitting around for some period of time without being used?

Professional data recovery services can be very expensive, and there's no guarantee anything will be recovered.

Here's one service I found when searching: www.ontrack.com. They'll give you a quote on the cost.


----------



## ARBAT (Nov 21, 2002)

Old computer was working since 1998 and all day & night of 7/6/07.

Monitor fizzled out AM of 7/7/07. It crackled & split & went out.
Bought the new HP on 7/8/07


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm going to move this to hardware and close whatever is left.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You bought a whole new computer because the monitor failed? If technicians told you the hard drive won't spin up, I'd say the monitor wasn't the problem. 

Regardless, if it you can't access it, and you've already taken it to two different places, and they can't do anything with it, your only option is a professional data recovery company.


----------



## MackAtMidnight (Aug 16, 2008)

Arbat

If you are are using WindowsXP have you considered using the Files & Settings Transfer Wizard. This is one way to copy settings and files to a new computer.

Additionally if your drive is "Maxtor" you can use their disk utility, "Maxblast" to clone the drive. I'm sure there are others on the market for other types of drives. 

Just a suggestion
MackAtMidnight


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

This thread is over a year old  I'm sure if he hasn't figured it out by now...........


----------



## MackAtMidnight (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry about that AcaCandy

I'm a newbie and didn't check the post day. Won't make that mistake again

Mack


----------

